# approaching a JIB



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

when u approach a jib feature have ur hands over the nose and tail pretending that heat is comming out of the tail and nose and u must keep ur hands there to keep warm. Then u must have ur knees slightly bend, back straight, shoulders perpendicular to the board and head looking at the feature. as you approach it pick a point where no matter what u will go straight without speedchecking this will ensure that u ride straight on the feature and not on angles as you described. then you start grinding the jib and i like to have my knees bent even more because if i fall it wont hurt as much because my centre of gravity is lower , bending down low on a rail is key in progressing becauase it helps prevent injury. and once i see the feature i keep my eyes locked on the end of the feature and whereever u look your body will follow. srry for the mass ammount of spelling errors im too lazy to fix them cuz its 5 21 am for me lol


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

is this actually u snowolf?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

k2spitfire said:


> is this actually u snowolf?


That's the wolf in his steezy python jacket.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

It's all about commiting to it. I struggle with this myself being old and not made of rubber anymore!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Baseline6-
you mentioned your approach and always landing on a weird angle. What helps me out a lot is before you hit the feature make sure your board is totally flat - no edges.

It might me tough as when we learn to ride, we learn to always stay on edges. After you get proficient and confident and want to progress to ollies and features, it really helps to get your board flat before you hit a feature because you want to be flat on the rail or box.

Hope this helps! Happy Shredding!


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

i got night and day better at jibbing when i stopped worrying about the appraoch and take off and hit them like any other small jump or feature i would see on the mountain. just be confident, centered, and ready to attack the feature. you'll be surprised at how much easier jibbing becomes when you "attack" the rail/box instead of "sliding" it. 

its all about state of mind. if you cannot prepare to attack a feature, then you're not ready to. start small, attack features that are short/quick, so that you get the taste of what a proper slide should be. only step up once the small features become "easy".

no park feature should be hit without the confidence to attack it. approaching with fear or being timid will only lead to injury.

be confident. be sure. be comfortable


----------

